# Internet veikala atbalsts >  Rokas osciloskopi

## Gunars.Smerlins

Laikam jau kaut kas nočakarējies Elfai internetveicī pie rokas osciloskopiem... http://www.elfa.lv/artnr/76-206-02/pc-o ... pe-pcs500a

baisi labas cenas...

----------


## Delfins

A ko tu gribēji?
Tas ir PC osciloskops ne ar tiem labākiem parametriem



```
Bandwidth:	50 MHz
Sample rate:	50 MS/s (1 GS/s repetitive)
```

----------


## Speccy

> Laikam jau kaut kas nočakarējies Elfai internetveicī pie rokas osciloskopiem... http://www.elfa.lv/artnr/76-206-02/pc-o ... pe-pcs500a
> 
> baisi labas cenas...


 Tas tak tikai 1 tausts  ::

----------


## Gunars.Smerlins

> Tas tak tikai 1 tausts


 bet apraksts no visa aparāta...

----------


## Delfins

Tāds viņš tas ELFA tizlais katalogs.. viss ir samest vienā putrā (tipa cross-link produktiem, kas kur der un neder...)
nekad viņš nav paticis.

----------


## Vinchi

Nu kurš ir tik navis ka domā ka jaunu oscili var dabūt pa 19Ls.  :: 

Tur taču ir skaidri rakstīts "Accessory" = aksesuārs, probe!

----------


## Delfins

Vinchi, skaties TITLE lapai un pirmo bloku ... cilveks ir pieradis lasit uz leju.... Skatas, oscilis.. talak redz vienigo rindu ar cenām... kaut kads "Accesories" ir maziem burtiem kaut kur pa vidu nepamanams...

----------


## Jon

Aprakstā mērvienības gan jocīgas - 
sampling - gigasīmenss uz sekundi,
memory - 4 kelvini...

----------


## Gints_lv

Pie multimetriem : Fluke 187/189, TRMS, RS232 Cena: 15.65 , bet pameiģini viņu nopirkt ?

----------

